# Extracting on a rainy day



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

if the forecast is for rain we normally pull as much the day b/4 as we can, can't work the bees in the rain, but sure can extract just fine.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

extracting on a rainy day would be great since you don't have to worry about unwelcome visitors trying to get their honey back! But unless you have a tent or something, working bees in the rain is not a good idea.


----------



## Amibusiness (Oct 3, 2016)

I know I'm a bit late to the post.... You could wind up with wetter honey by pulling supers in the rain. It's easy to set the boxes in front of a dehumidifier for a few days if the honey is too wet (just make sure you extract before you have a small hive beatle mess). You could time it to pull the supers on Friday (set escapes on Wednesday?) and just keep the boxes in your kitchen / honey house until Saturday (keep the Windows closed....). If it is bad weather when I pull honey I sometimes leave the escapes on after pulling boxes and go back asap when weather is better (ideally before they start drawing comb on the escapes....) What did you wind up doing and how did it go?


----------

